# Our new Corn snake… newby here!



## Kate87 (11 mo ago)

Hello all, I’m Kate and I’ve just recently become a owner to a gorgeous corn snake. He’s a hatchling. My 10year old daughter has always wanted a snake and we eventually caved in and let her have one. We know that this is something she may lose interest in but we are willing to except that this is a family addition and I’m happy to learn and care for it If she does lose interest. I would love some advice as I’m very new to this. At the moment he’s living in a plastic viv which the shop which he was purchased from and he’s been living with us for 3 days. He hasn’t really surfaced and has buried himself. I’m guessing in time he will feel more confident to look around his new home and possibly be held by us. If anyone has any kind advice I would be very grateful


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome..

At the top of this section are a set of sticky posts, one on the care of corn snakes.... most of the basics are covered in that post


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi Kate,
The first thing is to make sure you have the correct set up and are aware of feeding schedule, fed type etc. Can you tell us more about it's current viv, heat source etc?
Was the snake a confirmed feeder? 
It will take a while for them to settle in, just be aware they're amazing escape artists, especially when little.


----------

